# they have a sweet deal at my lfs



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

for a flower horn female and a midas there 75$ canadian there a breading pair and there like 8-9" long is that a awsome deal?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

bump


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that seems like a good deal to me


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> that seems like a good deal to me :nod:


 same here


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

imagine the money u could make from selling the fry its a real good investment.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

haha the guy at the store said that he would give them to mike for 4 of his p's :rasp:


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

im still so tempted by that, grr, damn i hate it when i get atached to stuff,


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

oh ya they are both cramed into a 20 and one has ich now







the store doesnt even have ich meds...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

No ich meds?


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

air*force*one said:


> for a flower horn female and a midas there 75$ canadian there a breading pair and there like 8-9" long is that a awsome deal?


 yea i cleaned the tank yesterday damn rotting food that place is an ammonia factory by the way its a male flowerhorn and a female midas.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Jebus said:


> air*force*one said:
> 
> 
> > for a flower horn female and a midas there 75$ canadian there a breading pair and there like 8-9" long is that a awsome deal?
> ...


 yeah cleigh y do u keep callin the midas male, althoughthat would be awesomely cool if it was


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

meh they still make babsy and mike theyr really not doing good now 
its a 22g that there living in and it looks like theyr going under


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

and they do have ich meds the fish dont have ich


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Yes actually they have white ich cysts on there tails and faces.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

uhh actually they dont


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I heard they do...


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Lonald said:


> I heard they do...


 no they dont


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

get a pic of them and then we will see if they do or if they dont


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I would know if they did, I have never seen them but I have heard from some friends (micus and jebus) that they do have it :nod:


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

cleighton u are being dumb man, seing as how uve never had a fish that has had ich i dont expect u to kno, THEY HAVE ICH


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> get a pic of them and then we will see if they do or if they dont


 They don't have it anymore this was about a week ago.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

micus said:


> cleighton u are being dumb man, seing as how uve never had a fish that has had ich i dont expect u to kno, THEY HAVE ICH


 You mean a fish that HASN'T had ich







I can't beleive your so stuburn that you can't accept they had ich.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Jebus said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> > cleighton u are being dumb man, seing as how uve never had a fish that has had ich i dont expect u to kno, THEY HAVE ICH
> ...


 BURN, WITH A CAPITAL

B


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

yah im so stubern... you were saying that they did when they didnt even have ich


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

until there's a picture of this fish

*CLOSED*


----------

